# Weeping Poplar Trees



## gvwp (Jun 9, 2012)

This is not really an ID question and forgive me if its off topic but didn't know where else to post. 

Has anybody heard about why all the Poplar trees in this part of the state (west central Indiana) seem to be 'weeping' a sticky gooey sap? I've never seen this problem and it makes a horrible mess. Its as sticky as pine sap and it will literally "rain" under a big Poplar this sticky sap. Has anybody else seen this and does anybody know whats causing it?????


----------



## JMC (Jun 9, 2012)

I've seen wild cherry do it here in tennessee.


----------



## gvwp (Jun 11, 2012)

JMC said:


> I've seen wild cherry do it here in tennessee.



Did ALL the Cherry trees in your area do it or just one or two? ALL the Poplar here are doing it. Makes a mess. Especially if you park under them. :sad:


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 11, 2012)

Aphids???


----------



## JMC (Jun 11, 2012)

All that I've seen at certain times of the year, off the top of my head I can't tell you when that is though.


----------



## gvwp (Jun 11, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> :cray::cray: their sad



Well they shouldn't be. With all the warm and dry weather lately no mills are buying logs! We can't even sell Walnut logs in this part of the country its so dry. All the mills are clogged with too many logs. :sad:


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 11, 2012)

ah ha you just said it Dry check under leaves for aphids.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 12, 2012)

Probably 20 years ago we had a bad aphid infestation. Bought 10,000 ladbugs and turned them loose over a period of 1 1/5 months. Since then we always have ladybugs and have very few aphids. Not very scientific and on very small scale.


----------

